# New picture of my new pack of old gold!



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thought I'd post a picture of our new pack of three old goldens. This would be Reilly (our cancer survivor) age 11 who we've had since 8 weeks, Bianca (adopted last month) age 9 and Snuggles (adopted 3 weeks ago) age 14-1/2.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

aww they are beautiful!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Beautiful Golden 'Sugar' faces.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Awe they are such a cute crew. Love the pic


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What sweet faces, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I love old gold! Give them all a hug for me please!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Starfire5-LOVE your group of OLD GOLDS-they look so happy, healthy, and enjoying the good life with you and your family. 

Most important, they look very much LOVED!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Starfire*

STARFIRE:

I love your Old Gold!! 

REILLY, BIANCA, AND SNUGGLES, are just gorgeous and as Sandy said you can tell how loved they are!!

You are an amazing person!!


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

Janet, this is an awesome picture. They are all beauties. Reilly looks great and he is an inspiration to us all.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Nothing better then the seniors, I miss my senior!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They are fantastic. I want to jump right into that pic and hug them all.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a beautiful pack you have!!! Reilly reminds me so much of our first GR, Ginny (whose, oddly enough, last name was Reilly!) 

Please continue to share pictures of their sweet faces


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Your older Goldens are just beautiful, and Thank You for adopting seniors, they have so much love to give and also receive. 
You can see the love in their eyes.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

I love that picture - all 3 look gorgeous and obviously having a good time!

Another hug from me, please!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

They look really happy!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a gorgeous pack of old gold! I remember the thread on Snuggles. I am so glad you got her. Your whole pack is lucky!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

It appears their plot for world domination is working  how fortunate we are to be their servants  Give them all a scratch for me.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love your old Gold. Their sugar faces are so beautiful and wise.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They are so beautiful.

Were you holding a treat?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You are a very rich person!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great picture, just melts the heart!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful - the love and wisdom in those eyes make my heart just sing


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

They are beautiful!!!

I too miss my senior but don't want Teddi to grow old any faster. She is just 3... we have a ways to go. 

Ann


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## goldnrott dad (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful!
Bless you for adopting seniors (especially the 14yo!).


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

A beautiful picture of 3 awesome dogs.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your beautiful old gold crew!


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Awww. I'm jealous!! You get to wake up to those three every morning!!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

The seniors all look so noble and full of wisdom. Probably because "they are"... Beautiful pooches. They are loved and love you. Enjoy the Golden years with them.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lucky, lucky dogs to have found a loving home!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow! Just like fine wine, they get better with maturity.
What's there not to love those golden faces.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh what beautiful faces!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Starfire5*

Starfire5

You are a VERY SPECIAL AND RICH PERSON, with very SPECIAL DOGS!


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

Hi there you Angel. Hugs & Kisses to all 3 faces from me! You can see each one's personality shining thru in photo. Thanks.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh my heavens, they are all sooo awesome.....love all their sugary faces....thanks for sharing.....made me smile @ work today..... :


----------

